# All Slavic languages: Welcome into Schengen area



## palandar

Hi, I would like to now how to translate this sentence into Slavic languages (the more of them, the better).
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Thomas1

Hi,

In Polish it's:
_Witamy w strefie Schengen._
or if you want to be more direct:
_Witaj w strefie Schengen._

Tom


----------



## palandar

Thanks so much.


----------



## Kelvan

Russian:
Добро пожаловать в шенгенскую зону!
Dobro pozhalovat v shengenskuju zonu!

Ukrainian:
Вітаємо вас у шенгенській зоні!
Vitaemo vas u shengenskij zoni!


----------



## JasminaM

Croatian/Bosnian:
Dobrodošli u šengen krajeve!

(any other native croatians feel free to correct me .. even though its my mothertongue I grew up in Belgium)


----------



## winpoj

Czech: Vítejte v schengenském prostoru!


----------



## Duya

JasminaM said:


> Croatian/Bosnian:
> Dobrodošli u šengen krajeve!
> 
> (any other native croatians feel free to correct me .. even though its my mothertongue I grew up in Belgium)



_Dobro došli u šengensku zonu, _or_
Dobro došli u __zemlje __Šengena.
_
Native adjective form (first example) or genitive (second example) is preferred to "english-style" noun-as-adjective. 

"Krajevi" would sound strange in this context, as it would rather translate to "corner". "Zona" or "zemlje" is far more appropriate. Compare:

_Dobro došli u naše__ krajeve! 

_That one would be a fine informal, warm greeting, meaning "...our corner [of the world]".


----------



## Irbis

Slovenian: Dobrodošli v schengenskem območju.


----------



## lavverats

Bulgarian: Добре дошли в шенгенската зона! [Dobre doshli v shengenskata zona]


----------

